

Rebooting the Automobile - sergeant3
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/538446/rebooting-the-automobile/

======
mikehawkins
Great article - cars are an old idea that are dramatically in need of a
fundamental reboot. Google's self-driving cars are a huge start - as combined
with the rise of the sharing economy, could signal that the car industry's
approach of many slightly different models of the same basic tech to different
segments of the market will no longer work. Safety, convenience, and
reliability could be the new important features consumers look for.

~~~
Russwrites
I agree with the comment about Tesla - it's madness that most cars are still
using the internal combustion engine! One mundane but important factor for
people driving long distances are drinks holders! My wife's Audi has really
crap drinks holders that don't work unless the drink is half empty (or full).

